# Southern Detailing Seminar with JUNKMAN



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been chatting to Junkman and we're looking at holding a session of seminars/workshops around May Bank Holiday (May 31st).

That gives the possibility of three days worth of workshops.
His video series is hugely popular on here due to his humour and his ability.... sadly his cat won't be here but AJ himself will!

Now I am based down in the South near Eastbourne so was thinking somewhere round Brighton or up the A22 to the Gatwick area / Crawley etc.

I need to get an idea of how many people would like to attend the event. I will keep the price down as much as possible but obviously there are big expenses to cover. So looking at maybe £75 for 1 day or £100 for two.

Also looking for commercial input from suppliers/stores/manufacturers.
I think for best results we'd be looking at no more than 25 to 30 people at the events so if you are interested, drop your name on the list please!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Im in Brighton and count me in!


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

1. RDS1985 Brighton
2. Stedman Crawley


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

My cat is upset about not being able to come but he'll have to get over it.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Im interested 

1. RDS1985 Brighton
2. Stedman Crawley
3. [email protected] Haywards Heath


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

1. RDS1985 Brighton
2. Stedman Crawley
3. [email protected] Haywards Heath
4. Jamest Crawley


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

1. RDS1985 Brighton
2. Stedman Crawley
3. [email protected] Haywards Heath
4. Jamest Crawley[/QUOTE]
5. grant_evans


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

man...again i HATE that i live here in denmark, this place sux monkey balls when it comes to detailing..


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn, damn and damn again! Just spotted this - wish I could get there but as I'm getting married that bank holiday weekend, really don't think I'll be given a "pass".


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

DLC said:


> Damn, damn and damn again! Just spotted this - wish I could get there but as I'm getting married that bank holiday weekend, really don't think I'll be given a "pass".


Bring the wedding to the clinic and I'll "buff it out" for ya'!


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Count me in!

1. RDS1985 Brighton
2. Stedman Crawley
3. [email protected] Haywards Heath
4. Jamest Crawley[/QUOTE]
5. grant_evans 
6. Ben1413


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

Junkman2008 said:


> Bring the wedding to the clinic and I'll "buff it out" for ya'!


So tempting...... :lol:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

If I find a job soon, i'm interested. Chadwell Heath, Essex.


----------

